# Square vs. Rounded Cornered Carbide Inserts



## zig613 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm still trying to increase my knowlege on carbide inserts.  Can anyone shed some light on what the differences would be in how a square carbide insert that has pointed corners would work (cut) versus a square carbide insert with rounded corners?  What are the pros and cons between the two corner types?

Thanks,

Wade


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 21, 2011)

for my nickel, the radiused inserts with sharp corners do the trick.  I prefer the forgiving-ness of the rounded edge along with the precision of the corner when cutting in detail.  I tried the square cut inserts and managed to catch the corners enough that I switched to the radius edged ones and no more problems.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jan 21, 2011)

Ditto on what Goodturns said.  I have trued both and definitely prefer the rounded.  R4 it think is my favorite.  I didn't have much luck with the square ones.  Try them both and determine which works best for you.


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 21, 2011)

+1 more on the above.


----------



## Curly (Jan 21, 2011)

Correct me if I am wrong as I have never used a carbide turning tool.

If a high speed scraper is shaped to the same profile as an insert tool it will cut the same with the exception of edge holding longevity. So you could try each of the shapes of carbide you are considering in a scraper and see how/if you like them without spending the big bucks.

I understand this would be useless if you don't have a scraper to play with or have trouble sharpening. :wink:

Pete


----------



## zig613 (Jan 21, 2011)

Perhaps I need to clarify my question.  The insert has a R2 radius which I prefer vs. the R4.  I was wondering what the difference would be in the shape of the corners of the insert (pointed vs. round), not the radius of the cutting edge itself.  Here is a diagram of the two inserts, see the last two (fuzzy) illustrations at the bottom of the page  http://www.dehartusa.com/Dehartweb/...Knives&childCategories=0&childProducts=1&l=li

Wade


----------

